# Cruisin Trance Music.



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

I never liked trance music growing up. Even though I'm asian (add whatever relevant jokes you want), but I've recently liked listening to trance music while cruisin. I'm not sure of the specific differences, but I put trance in the same category with house, jungle, techno, etc. (even though i know i'm wrong on this)


I like techno with a lot of classical musical instruments integrated in them. Or just something mellow.

So what's good?


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey you're not wrong... Trance, jungle, house, techno, hardcore is usually just grouped under the umbrella term EDM... electronic dance music.
If you like classical instruments, I'd recommend Hybrid (Wide Angle)- nu-skool breaks group that does tracks with a symphony. sounds cheesy, but they pull it off- there's nobody like them.


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 3, 2008)

Heya dude' you definitely not wrong as "blitz" explained. I suggest if you like the classical feel with techno then try listen to some technotrance or it's lately defined as Hardstyle. I'm not saying you should go hard but there are some really good traxx out there that are not too hard but hard is good. If you go to hard.fm on the internet you can listen to some live sets and maybe get a feel for it and you might even like it..so go check it out and let me know what you think as that is what I'm into. Hardtrance actually mostly has this classical feel with it so you might even go check out something in that category, they usually put it under Germantrance (check out germantrance.com) as they the bigger inventors of this type of music. Dj Dean is one of their popular producer or even Paul van Dyk does this sort stuff. You can also visit tunnel.de to see what cd's they have on offer as they have some really great trance cd's out. If that is not actually what you looking for then the lighter trance might be your thing. I'm just guessing but I think you might be looking for something with a good melody in these type of tunes that give you this classical feel so go check it out...I hope it's not too hard for you!!
_*
I wana puff puff some of that Dutch stuff! *_Hard.fm - The #1 Hardstyle Radio / Community on the web! - Home
www.Hardstyle.co.za :: Index


----------



## blitz (May 4, 2008)

mmm... gotta disagree with you, wacky tobacky! nothing against hardstyle, but it seems to me that if you're looking around popular EDM and want music with classical influences, the buck stops with Armin van Buuren and his ilk (Tiesto, etc...)- I do NOT Like these guys! They just do these lazy remixes of classical compositions all the time, just loop it and put a beat under it. I saw Tiesto drop samuel barber's adagio for strings remixed, which was just blasphemous, and AvB has been known to take classical piano solos during the ludicrously overblown breakdowns he formulaically drops into his tracks.


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 5, 2008)

blitz said:


> mmm... gotta disagree with you, wacky tobacky! nothing against hardstyle, but it seems to me that if you're looking around popular EDM and want music with classical influences, the buck stops with Armin van Buuren and his ilk (Tiesto, etc...)- I do NOT Like these guys! They just do these lazy remixes of classical compositions all the time, just loop it and put a beat under it. I saw Tiesto drop samuel barber's adagio for strings remixed, which was just blasphemous, and AvB has been known to take classical piano solos during the ludicrously overblown breakdowns he formulaically drops into his tracks.


Fare enough I'm not gonna argue there was just thinking maybe the poor guy would like to be introduced in to something new as sometimes you do get something with a nice melody which to me sounds pretty classical but anyway..


----------



## blitz (May 5, 2008)

Mr Wacky Tobacky said:


> Fare enough I'm not gonna argue there was just thinking maybe the poor guy would like to be introduced in to something new as sometimes you do get something with a nice melody which to me sounds pretty classical but anyway..


haha actually I'm not going to argue, because I HATE armin van buuren... i was just saying that if you want to mix classical and trance in a blatant way, he's the guy. at least some other genres mix in classical well, like muse.


----------



## Flabos (May 6, 2008)

I listen to electronical music mostly, though not trance.
Hardstyle and hardcore it is mostly.
Listen to songs like

Headhunterz-Power of the mind
Alpha twins - the darkside
zany & tatanka - front 2 back
The hose-the pressure

Should give you the idea. I've been to some mad raves for example Qlimax,Defqon,Inqontrol ... That's why i love europe.


----------



## Mr Wacky Tobacky (May 6, 2008)

I'm just mentioning all of this out of interest and my opinion on some music and I do hope I don't diss anyone by mentioning this.. Someone named "Network Red" once made a Hardstyle remix of Beethoven's Russian Melody and I heard a Hardtrance remix of another Beethoven song on a cd called Techno Drohning (hope I spelled that right) and to me that's pretty classical doesn't matter whether or not it's been remixed into whatever style.. Anyway,I don't know what Armin van Buuren play really as I'm not to keen on the UK dance scene except if it's decent Hardstyle or some decent Hardtrance.. I'm not too keen on UK Trance or Harddance.. I also don't like Hardcore as I can't keep up with the pace but don't diss it.. I personally like German Trance like Dj Dean, etc.; Hardtrance like Dj Slideout, etc. and I absolutely love Hardstyle like Tatanka, etc. Therefore I love reading anyone's comments on any kind of music style as it proofs that we all very different with different taste in music and with different opinions which is pretty awesome and proofs that the dance scene won't just die out.. As long as there's a debate going on it keeps all kind of music alive..Brilliant!


----------



## jaydiem02 (May 10, 2008)

DJ Mystik - Klimax


That is the best trance cd i've ever heard...I dont know where to get it though i doubt u can find it.


----------

